# electric power steering pump on 32 gtr



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

has anyone fitted an electric power steering pump to a 32 gtr ...?

i was thinking about it both to lose some weight and to get some more power because of less load on the engine ..

i've been told that a citroen saxo pump is a good start 
anyone got any fitting details ...? or ideas .. ?

i did a quick search but didn't come up with anything...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

miragev said:


> has anyone fitted an electric power steering pump to a 32 gtr ...?
> 
> i was thinking about it both to lose some weight and to get some more power because of less load on the engine ..
> 
> ...


Contact Rob at RIPS he might just have the answers you are looking for.

Jeff


.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

I know a few circuit racing guys on SAU have done it, don't really have any other info other than that.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

my thinking is that the pump has got to take a lot of power from the engine ..we all know how much power the aircon pump sucks .. and the psp is on all the time to a degree

fitting one should be pretty straight foward i'm just not sure about pressures and the like ..

jeff.. rob has used the electric pump conversion has he .. ?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

A friend of mine used one from Mercedes A-class. 
Easy simple pump to install. Only 3 wires. Workes very well. 

Another friend used one from Opel Astra (vauxhall? ) but that is a bit bulky, and needed some custom work.

Ive heard people try to use one from Ford, but it has some "complicated" wiring to work. 

How many hp does the powersteering steal anyway? 

Asim


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Its easy ...
You can use an MR2 pump too. 
But those euro pumps might be cheaper and easier for you guys to find
Its about $400 nzd for the toymota Mr2 pump here


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Its easy ...
> You can use an MR2 pump too.
> But those euro pumps might be cheaper and easier for you guys to find
> Its about $400 nzd for the toymota Mr2 pump here


Thats cheap.
Here in norway a second hand merc pump is about 1500nzd.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

The pump your looking at uses pressure depending on how you turn the wheel in that direction it then moves the fluid in that direction, blah blah.

They are renound to be troublesome and go wrong relatively. However for about £300 you can buy them and get it connected.

I have investigated power steering electric pumps, electric water pumps and also electric oil pumps. 

All good ideas and fitment is something I am working on myself currently.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Surely the pump only loads the engine when the wheels are changing direction? Would you really miss a few hp then? (Maybe for drifting)


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

There was another thread about running a mechanical fuel pump...
As I understand it no electric pumps last like mechanical ones, the only advantage with electric seems to be 'power only on demand' but that demand is often more than realised...
Some cars now have fully electric steering racks, however they are a con-trick to lower emissions and increase mpg figures on test with a 100% static steering wheel, in practice they fail far too often and draw huge power when fidgeting of the steering over normal roads with bumps.
If it ain't broke.....


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Theres an Irish race/TA GTR that has it done.

Or you can go to demon tweeks and get stung out of about 2000 quid for a fancy bling bling jobbie.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

My friends drift R32 has a Corsa steering column fitted with variable control works perfectly and is very compact....


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

so all in all then it's easy to fit an electric pump just a matter of connecting the pipes and power wires no complex pressure and flow rates etc.. to take into account ..?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*electric pump*

Claire Williams has one fitted on her supercharged GTS. aka Bootylicious. Been on there for a few years.

Tony


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

tonysoprano said:


> Claire Williams has one fitted on her supercharged GTS. aka Bootylicious. Been on there for a few years.
> 
> Tony


pics of this and any details on the pump would be nice ..


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

the gtr standard pump works on a speed basis also taking its feed and reducing the pressure to make it heavier when faster speeds. 

Last thing you want it to turn at 70mph and you go flying off a direction easily.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

R34Nismo said:


> the gtr standard pump works on a speed basis also taking its feed and reducing the pressure to make it heavier when faster speeds.
> 
> Last thing you want it to turn at 70mph and you go flying off a direction easily.


surely though all pumps work like this as the speed versus steering sensitivity issue appliess to all cars ..!!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

you are correct I am saying you need to make sure the Saxo connector for speed also gets connected.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

so what seems to be the most suitable pump for this application ?

and where would the signal for the speed sensor come from ? 

and ideas ..?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

miragev said:


> so what seems to be the most suitable pump for this application ?
> 
> and where would the signal for the speed sensor come from ?
> 
> and ideas ..?


The mercedes and opel pumps dont need a speed signal. They work at the same rate all the time. 
In my friends car it works like a charm, no problem what so ever. 

The other one has a opel pump in a cossie, works perfect there also.

Only three wires, main plus, earth and one to connect to ignitionkey. 

Asim


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> The mercedes and opel pumps dont need a speed signal. They work at the same rate all the time.
> In my friends car it works like a charm, no problem what so ever.
> 
> The other one has a opel pump in a cossie, works perfect there also.
> ...


so like an opel corsa or astra pump ? 

and there is no problem with the steering very light at high speed ?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

will the hicas still work with this mod or will i have to remove it .?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

miragev said:


> so like an opel corsa or astra pump ?
> 
> and there is no problem with the steering very light at high speed ?


Yes, i think it was from a Astra. 
But the merc pump is a lot slimmer and easier to fit, if i remember correctly the opel pump is a bit bulky. But not sure about this. 

Stering will be the same no matter speed.

And the hicas will not work on a R32.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Yes, i think it was from a Astra.
> But the merc pump is a lot slimmer and easier to fit, if i remember correctly the opel pump is a bit bulky. But not sure about this.
> 
> Stering will be the same no matter speed.
> ...


do you know what merc pump ..? from the small a class ..?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

miragev said:


> do you know what merc pump ..? from the small a class ..?


Yes, from the small a-class

looks like this


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Yes, from the small a-class
> 
> looks like this



thanks .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moops (Jun 29, 2009)

Any luck sourcing one of those pumps?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Moops said:


> Any luck sourcing one of those pumps?


no not as yet but i'm in no rush as i still have the hicas fitted and this needs to be removed before i can fit an electric ps pump..


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry to bump this but does anyone have one fitted?

I just bought a SW20 MR2 electric power steering pump off ebay...they're only 40-50 quid delivered.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i looked into this a while back. 
dont bother with saxo, peugot or mr2 electric pumps. not man enough for the job, espacially if you intend tracking it. they will fail. needs something way sturdier. electric fine for road, not sure about track use. 

and dont be fooled into thinking it is a weight saving devise. i weighed both systems complete and the elctric pump assembly was heavier...

i decided against it after taking some professional advice and have fitted a neat idler tension device to stop belt lash....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> i decided against it after taking some professional advice and have fitted a neat idler tension device to stop belt lash....


Thats what we ended up doing with the Drag-r too, works fine.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Found a r32 gtr that had it done but can't see the setup in detail:

Nissan Skyline R32 GTR


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

EHPS (electro hydraulic power steering) doesn't come for free.
there's the electrical load it puts on your alternator to consider, especially the earlier systems which run continuously.
the more recent EHPS pumps are wired to a torque sensor on the steering column, therefore only operating when there is driver input.

If you can get the details of a EHPS unit, you'll need something capable of generating something similar to the spec below:

Flowrate: ~7 litres/minute max
Pressure relief valve (max pressure) ~85 bar

If anybody wants some technical detail how the original Unisia pumps really work, then i can help you, but ZF lenksysteme website is a good basic intro.
ZF-Lenksysteme

Conventional pump brochure here: http://www.zf-lenksysteme.com/english2/upload/edit_2/1539_12575/ZFPumpen_E_08.pdf

The ZF CP14 hydraulic pump is almost identical in performance terms to the Hitachi / Unisia F40 pump used on the RB26.



For those of you who read this info, you'll learn about the varioserve pump which is a more fuel efficient (less power consuming) convential hydraulic pump. arguably this would be a better, safer and easier conversion to make.
The impreza and lancer evo came with hitachi's variable displacement pumps, as with many other cars from europe, mainly the prestigious stuff.


Now you can make an informed decision!

Ian


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Ian C said:


> EHPS (electro hydraulic power steering) doesn't come for free.
> there's the electrical load it puts on your alternator to consider, especially the earlier systems which run continuously.
> the more recent EHPS pumps are wired to a torque sensor on the steering column, therefore only operating when there is driver input.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Awesome info....

After all that (AND after buying a MR2 pump - lucky it was cheap :runaway I've decided to stick to the normal hydraulic pump. :nervous:


----------

